# Gloves



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I am looking to get a new pair of gloves that are waterproof, warm and that I can still shoot while wearing them. I might be looking for something that doesn't exist but I would love to hear what everyone else is using.

Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I need some new gloves after today. My throttle cable broke on the way back in and I had to manually operate the throttle body and ended up melting my neoprene gloves on the exhaust pipe. I am going to get the Avery neoprenes with the velcro wrist strap.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Neoprene is about the only one that can come close to doing all of that.


----------



## jesseivie (Oct 5, 2009)

these are what ive had for a couple years now and i love em! buy them so they are snug but i have a 870 express and loading and shooting isnt a problem with them on!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Clothing ... t104149080


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

if the glove does not fit you must aquit;


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Something I've done before and works in a pinch is get a pair of those small gloves that roll up like a pair of socks. Then get some of those black nitrile gloves and put them on over the top. It's thin, cheap, waterproof, and warm.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

stay away from those neoprene ones. they'll split apart at the seams and suck!!!!! for decoy gloves those big pvc olive ones are great but you can't shoot with them. maybe some seal skins could do both?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

My Hodgeman elbow length neoprene gloves are too thick to shoot with and have a giant rough seam that rubs my knuckles hard enough to draw blood. I have used something similar to what Swaner said for doing chores for years, with excellent results… but not for ice fishing or duck hunting…duh.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Klark said:


> if the glove does not fit you must aquit;


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I think i have spent as much money on gloves, as i have on my SbeII. There is no such thing as the perfect glove. Neoprenes only stay waterproof for two hunts, and are not warm. The green decoy gloves are like wearing boxing gloves. You cant do anything while wearing them. Ive bought sealskinz, high dollar sitka gloves, and a bunch of others. Ive found the best way for me is to bring 2-3 pairs of the cabelas goretex camoskinz and rotate for a new pair when they get wet. They are pretty warm, pretty water resistent, thin, and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I just picked up a pair of Cabelas Silent Suede gloves with Dry-plus inserts for $19.95, these gloves are usally $39.00. I can easily shoot with them and they have 200-gram Thinsulation. They were in one of those center aisle bins last week. I have had good luck with these type of gloves over the years. But, the word here is water resistant, they all will get soaked eventually.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

you don't need gloves, this is duck hunting, your fingers are supposed to be frozen. :lol: 

I wear the thin work gloves you can get from Fastenal, they are not water proof or warm but you can feel the trigger in them. when it gets cold i put handwarmers in my pockets and stick em in there.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I use rag wool gloves for shooting. Polypropylenes work fine, too, but both seem to get holes too fast. I either handle the decoys bare handed or long rubber gloves. I don't know of one glove that will do both well.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

After years of trying to find good shooting gloves I gave up and had my wife make me a fleece handwarmer pouch that clips to my waders. I stick a handwarmer in there and I'm good to go, and it leaves your hands free for calling and shooting. Picking up decoys I use some of those green PVC gloves that I got for $5 at Cal Ranch, when it gets really cold I stick an old pair of wool gloves inside them and it works great.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I do the same as most of you...different gloves for different purposes. I have a set I use for setting/cleaning up decoys, a set for wearing while I hunt, and a set I wear while hiking to/from. A nice big pocket with handwarmers inside definitely helps keep hands warm while waiting for birds. If u can keep your hands warm without gloves on, it helps with dexterity.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

We bought a pair of 100% waterproof gloves from Cabela's about a month ago. I had zero faith in the 100% claim but so far they have kept me dry, minus the sweat and I am able to get into my 870 Wingmaster trigger with no issues. My son also got a pair. He went so far as to stick his hand into the splash back from the bow of the boat one night as we drove back in. He said he stayed dry for this as well. These cost $50.00 per pair and I figured what the heck in trying them as they are Cabela's brand and could return them should they not work. I'll stop in Reno on my way home this week and get the name or item # if you are interested.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

I have these and I love them.
http://www.cabelas.com/mens-waterfowl-g ... oves.shtml


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I have several pairs of gloves that I use. From decoy gloves to a small pair that I can still operate my phone with. I guess I was looking for a way to get away with just one pair but it isn't looking like that isn't possible. Thanks


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of ordering the 490's off of this website, they say they have pretty good dexterity, so we'll see.. funny actually, I left those big olive decoy gloves on my tailgate monday and drove off through my neighborhood. found one wed that had been run over a bunch but wasn't torn a bit. I then found the other one on the road yesterday and same thing. pretty tough gloves! just can't do much with them but they are warm and 100% waterproof for sure. 
http://www.seattlemarine.net/productcar ... tegory=982


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I may be crazy, but when it gets cold like this out I carry 2 pair of gloves. SUPER warm big bulky gloves to drive the boat out and set up with, then I generally switch over to a fingerless wool glove and if needed, keep a hand warmer or two in each pocket when I'm not shooting. It seems to work pretty decent so far.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Jeff, go to the gas station and buy chilly grips. They are warm and you can shoot with them. And they are 5 bucks


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I may be crazy, but when it gets cold like this out I carry 2 pair of gloves. SUPER warm big bulky gloves to drive the boat out and set up with, then I generally switch over to a fingerless wool glove and if needed, keep a hand warmer or two in each pocket when I'm not shooting. It seems to work pretty decent so far.


+1 Been doing this for a LOOOOOng Time.
I never shoot with gloved fingers,just an accident waiting to happen. :roll: 
Loose neoprene gloves for the boat ride,putting out decoys and picking them up.
Wool fingerless for shooting in,I also have a hand warmer pouch I stick my hands in when it gets cold.
Wool stay pretty **** warm even when it gets wet.
I have tried all kinds of gloves over the years and nothing comes close to good old wool. they don't last long maybe half a season but there cheap. and you can find the mitten type that folds up out of the way at about any gas station now a days.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

One thing I have found out the hard way is never buy gloves without trying them on first. ordered a few out of catalogs and they never fit right or they are to bulky for the trigger guard.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I picked up a couple pair today. Sportsmans had their seal skins on sale for under $20 and I picked up some fingerless wool gloves as well. I guess the idea of one set of gloves doing everything I need it to is just a pipe dream. I will see how they do the next couple weekends. Thanks again for all the info.


----------

